# Sent FLR(M) to wrong address!! HELP



## ingridLA (Feb 20, 2017)

Hello

Someone please advise me on what to do. Switching from Fiance to Spouse Visa 

I filled out my FLR(M) online, printed and sent all supporting documents to 

Home Office, 
Leave to Remain - FLR(M), 
PO Box 495, 
Durham, 
DH99 1WR

Now I'm looking online and it's stating the online application should of been sent to 

Family 2 and 5 year Standard, 
PO BOX 3468, 
Sheffield, 
S3 8WA.

What should I do now???

Thanks


----------



## Dilemmas Dilemmas (Aug 23, 2014)

As far as I'm aware the Durham address is the correct address to send the FLR (M) form. If you have the 10 page guidance notes it states the Durham address there too.


----------



## ingridLA (Feb 20, 2017)

Dilemmas Dilemmas said:


> As far as I'm aware the Durham address is the correct address to send the FLR (M) form. If you have the 10 page guidance notes it states the Durham address there too.


Im freaking out now. I called the home office this morning and they said Durham is the incorrect address for applications filled out online and printed. They suggested to write a letter to Sheffield office explaining the situation. 

Do you know what the process might be if the documents are re-routed? If they even are. 

Im worried about how long it will take them if they do send them back to sheffield


----------



## Dilemmas Dilemmas (Aug 23, 2014)

Oh right, that sounds odd. 
Hopefully someone can clarify things for you, Joppa, Nyclon, Crawford?

We printed the FLR(M) form, filled it in by hand and sent it to Durham. They must have sent either all our documents or just our passports to Sheffield because we got our passports back after 3 days of submitting the documents and they were sent from the Sheffield office.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Calls to the helpline often yield inaccurate answers.

Where are you seeing that it should have been sent to Sheffield? Can you provide a link?

This is what the guidance notes say:

11. Applying by post - the address
If you are applying by post, the address to which you must send an application on form FLR(M) is:

The Home Office
Leave to Remain - FLR(M) PO Box 495
Durham
DH99 1WR

Posting it to any other address will not only delay your application but could make it invalid. This address is only to be used when sending your application. Please use the address given in part 15 for any other correspondence about your application.
If you use Recorded or Special Delivery, this will help us to record the receipt of your application. Make sure that you keep the Recorded or Special Delivery number.
We will return your passport(s) and other documents by Recorded Delivery. If you would like them to be returned by Special Delivery, you must provide a prepaid Special Delivery envelope which is large enough.
You will receive a letter of acknowledgement within a few days of your application being received, unless there is a problem concerning the payment of the fee. The validity of your application will then be checked and we shall contact you in writing if your application is invalid.


----------



## ingridLA (Feb 20, 2017)

nyclon said:


> Calls to the helpline often yield inaccurate answers.
> 
> Where are you seeing that it should have been sent to Sheffield? Can you provide a link?
> 
> ...



Please see attachment. This is the last page of a checklist that was automatically generated when I submitted and Paid for my application Online. The reason I did not send it to that address in the first place was only because I had forgotten the checklist when I went to post my documents. And so, as i stated before I called the home office and they provided the Durham address. 

This is so frustrating that they launch a new online way of filling out the application and the customer service helpline have no clue about it 

At this point I'm worried it will get rejected. Is there anything I can do? Email or call someone to ask what will happen?

Thanks


----------



## kiende (Nov 14, 2017)

Hello, 
What did you.do? 

We are preparing to send out our flr m next month


----------

